# crickets.



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So my girlfriend came home today. She decided to pick up a small box of crickets for Jez to try. Horribly over priced... Good news is Jez loves them. Bad news is she let two out when she was opening the box. Watching Jez hunt them is by far the funniest thing I've ever seen. Anyone know how to catch these little bugs. Maybe a homemade trap of some sort?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

are they loose in the house? or just his cage?


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

The apartment unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2012)

i wouldnt catch them and then feed them to your hedgie because you dont know what kind of stuff they may have ingested while roaming around. 

however to get rid of them you can mix borax with sugar and they eat it and die.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I am no help with how to catch them, but I do sympathize with you. When I had chameleons, I had a big rubbermaid tub with a screen lid that I kept hundreds of crickets in. I couldn't figure out how they were escaping but there were always crickets loose in the house. Finally figured out that my grand-daughter, who was about 2 at the time, liked to take the lid off the tub to watch the crickets...LOL.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh no no maybe I'm misunderstood. I have no intention of feeding them to Jez, I just don't want to sleep in a room with live crickets! Lol I'm a big baby. And thank you nikki! Your grand daughter sounded like a rascal haha!


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a total shot in the dark. But maybe a piece of tape, sticky side up with some carrot or fruit in the middle of it? Little buggers would stick to it then. 

If you ever have problems with cricket transport from container to hedgie feeding grounds you can shock them in the fridge for a couple minutes. This will temporarily slow them down. Just don't forget them in the fridge or they will die.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you catch them soon. I wouldn't be able to sleep either with crickets hoping around :? lol :lol: Let us know how you catch them incase this happens to someone else. 
I freeze my crickets as soon as they get home because I was scared of that happening.


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

I caught one today... He was right outside the bedroom just chillin. lol Thanks I know the trick about the fridge or freezer, unfortunately Megan did not.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

jeffs0719 said:


> Oh no no maybe I'm misunderstood. I have no intention of feeding them to Jez, I just don't want to sleep in a room with live crickets! Lol I'm a big baby. And thank you nikki! Your grand daughter sounded like a rascal haha!


LOL she was, and still is!!! Just an 11 year old rascal now. It was kind of funny, we'd have company over and a cricket would hop by, we'd just pretend we didn't see it and hope the company didn't either.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

nikki said:


> jeffs0719 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no no maybe I'm misunderstood. I have no intention of feeding them to Jez, I just don't want to sleep in a room with live crickets! Lol I'm a big baby. And thank you nikki! Your grand daughter sounded like a rascal haha!
> ...


This got me tickled :lol: It sounds like something I'd do.

Good luck catching the other cricket! I hate them, so much. We get those huge cave/spider crickets every year and if one jumps on me, I always freak out and start stripping and run to the house :lol: Not sure why they freak me out so bad, I can handle ****roaches, mealies, wax worms, silk worms, etc. Just not crickets! I'd try the tape thing!


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

LOL she was, and still is!!! Just an 11 year old rascal now. It was kind of funny, we'd have company over and a cricket would hop by, we'd just pretend we didn't see it and hope the company didn't either.[/quote]

I got a good laugh out of that  LOL


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Good luck catching the other cricket! I hate them, so much. We get those huge cave/spider crickets every year and if one jumps on me, I always freak out and start stripping and run to the house :lol: Not sure why they freak me out so bad, I can handle ****roaches, mealies, wax worms, silk worms, etc. Just not crickets! I'd try the tape thing![/quote]

Thank you  lol my brother has sent me acouple of pictures of those cave\spider crickets ughhhh. He gets them in his house . Sucks to be him lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2012)

hey i just talked to my brother about catching crickets. he says that either vinegars left in shallow containers or the borax and sugar thing will get rid of crickets. he also sent me this link http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to- ... cket-Trap/ supposedly work if you put some kind of food in it,. they climb in get stuck in the net and cant get out after. good luck


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

well thank you very much Quillzmom! Its appericated. :]


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I know the problem, yesterday I caught two of those little guys (which escaped earlier that day) with some toilet paper :lol: while they were walking in my room. I was sitting in my bed when I noticed one of them on my floor, and short after that there was the other one. I hate it when they escape, but usually I find them walking somewhere in my room so I can catch them.

Or when you see them, just send your hedgie after them  problem with these ones is, they jump very far. She got so confused the first time they jumped away from her ha ha! I've never had crickets that jumped that much/far, I've bought these ones from a different shop. Think I'll go back to the old ones!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Crickets live for about 8 weeks. Assuming you got a "large" cricket it would most likely be atleast 6 weeks old but probably older. It will most likely die naturally in a week. The conditions in your apartment is not right for them to breed so don't worry about that


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

So funny thing! I caught the 1st one outside of the bedroom the night. I found acouple more in random place in the apartment. I look at the box they came in AND THEY CHEWED A HOLE IN THE TAPED I USED TO PREVENT THEM FROM GETTING OUT. Lol megans gonna kill me.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

if it makes you feel better, couple months ago i accidentally let over 50 get loose when i was taking them out of the box


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

jerseymike1126 said:


> if it makes you feel better, couple months ago i accidentally let over 50 get loose when i was taking them out of the box


 :shock: I hope it wasn't your bedroom?


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol how did you capture them mike ?


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i would step on the ones i ran across, but like i said "they die in a week..."


----------

